# Half-Life 2 Discussion



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2004)

1st since Doom3 is out & has become already famous, I m making this thread for all the half life 2 discussion in the foum, since we don't already have a seperate gaming section so I m starting here. All your questions & quaries about Half life should be asked here, don't start a new thread for no reason

First the System Requirment, official but they might change before the final release

Minimum

1.2 GHz P3 or Athlon
256 MB RAM
DirectX 7 based gfx card with 64 MB RAM (GeForce 4 MX)

Recomended

A 2.4 GHz or equilevent CPU
512MB RAM
Direct 9 based card with 128 MB RAM 
(FX series, Radeon 9xxx series or above)

Storage requirments are not out but this game will come in both CD & DVD so I m assuming that there will be atleast 5 CD

Official Half-Life 2 Webpage
----------------------------------------------------------------

For the FX series there are rumurs that the Half Life 2 engine works at DX8or 8.1 path, this is not entirly true, some of the heavy code has been re-made for DirectX 8.x class but much of the code is still DX9, Valve has done a great Job of providing less then 10% quality difference between DX 8.1 & 9 quality level, it will look quite good even on DX 8.1 based cards like GeForce 4 Ti

Th release date is not yet announced so we will be posting here as soon as we get the newsi


----------



## prankzter (Aug 26, 2004)

oh..boy..this iz goona b great!!! Eagerly waiting 4 itz launch!!


----------



## borg (Aug 26, 2004)

Sep 30 is sort of the unofficial cum official launch date.


----------



## borg (Aug 26, 2004)

The thing I hate about HL2 is this guy Gordon Freeman. He isn't going to speak in this one either. What the heck??. I don't like dumb people.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Aug 26, 2004)

I dont have to worry about the requirements coz I will be playing it on the Xbox (both Doom 3 and Half Life 2). No upgrade hassles... Thank God.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2004)

HL2 seems to be cursed ! First, it's source-code was stolen, now there are reports that the Valve guys have unknowingly shipped th HL2 dialogue script alongwith th Counterstrike source-code !! Th script contains all dialogues in th game and also gives away th game's ending. Valve better hurry up and release HL2 before something else happens


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2004)

One more thing I would like to add for Fanboys, NO DOOM3 vs Half Life 2 or ATI vs NVIDIA Discussion here
----------------------------------------------------

True Klaw, I think that so, may be thats because Counter Strike by ID software was what made Half Life popular, they are maried to each other , HL2 & CS made for each other, but then again, time has changed we now have many games like HL2 in the market, like Battlefield viatnam & Battle field 1942 with good multiplayer, I guess CS 2 won't be that big hit like CS1

The fragfest gendre like Quake & UT are something which has their own market, Valve has to work hard to deliver good Single Player as this is what HL2 is meant for, & CS for Multiplayer, 

I have mailed Valve Support giveing one suggestion that we the end users should be given a choice weather to install the Multiplayer part or not,  to save HD space for those who don't play multiplayer like me

Abijeet

Good for U even the XBOX has somethings not found on PC, no upgrade cycle & a good controller

Borg

This is in Doom3 & some other games too, but I think & say the player should talk, I mean look at MAx Payne or Sam Fisher, their dialogs & talkings add something totely new to the game


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, multiplayer support should be an optional install. In our bandwidth-starved nation, multiplayer gaming on th net is a nightmare  I tried playing Age Of Empires 2 on MSN zone and man, I couldn't even give orders properly; such was th lag in th connection. I can only dream of playing CS2 on th net


----------



## svenkat83 (Aug 26, 2004)

> One more thing I would like to add for Fanboys, *NO* DOOM3 vs Half Life 2 or ATI vs NVIDIA Discussion here





> All your questions & quaries about Half life *should* be asked here, don't start a new thread for no reason



Dude,eventhough your posts are informative,that doesn't mean you can command ppl over here.You are talking as if you are a Mod.There are better ways to ask ppl to do things you want,certainly this is not the way.

Anyway,coming to HL2 discussion,am ready for it. 
IMO,HL2 is going to beat Doom 3 hands down coz of its story,interactivity with almost all the objects in the game and also the influence of its prequel.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2004)

No offance, but I don't want to start flame war here too, so I recomend only not to do that
--------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't know what is the story of HL2 but D3 was based on Hell invading on Mars millions of years ago & now coming to earth, the OLD good vs Evil story etc, but then again, Doom is that

correct me, HL2 is based on Alien Invasion or robots gone bad, man vs machine


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol ! venkat, Gxsaurav seem to think so........call him saurav and see what happens !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> Lol ! venkat, Gxsaurav seem to think so........call him saurav and see what happens !!



Ya call me


----------



## DKant (Aug 26, 2004)

OK here goes *SAURAV*. Hmm..nothing happened. 

Ok gx, I thought XBox hadn't come to India, as it already was a loss making product 

Also, what graphix core is it powered by? Surely it wouldn't stand a chance against the latest cards would it? And is control in FPS'es as good as PC's?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2004)

DKant said:
			
		

> OK here goes *SAURAV*. Hmm..nothing happened.
> 
> Ok gx, I thought XBox hadn't come to India, as it already was a loss making product
> 
> Also, what graphix core is it powered by? Surely it wouldn't stand a chance against the latest cards would it? And is control in FPS'es as good as PC's?



It is powered by a hybrid of GeForce3 & GeForce4, somthing in the middle, so it also uses pixel shader, but since it only needs to provide 640X480 resolution for TV Only it  provides more performance then GeForce3 is comparision


----------



## DKant (Aug 26, 2004)

What abt the controls?


----------



## DKant (Aug 26, 2004)

And how wld it fare against the Fx5900XT or Radeon 9800 Pro on icandi?


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 26, 2004)

DKant said:
			
		

> OK here goes *SAURAV*. Hmm..nothing happened.
> 
> Ok gx, I thought XBox hadn't come to India, as it already was a loss making product
> 
> Also, what graphix core is it powered by? Surely it wouldn't stand a chance against the latest cards would it? And is control in FPS'es as good as PC's?



X-Box hasn't come to India, M$ thinks India isnt ready for gaming yet ! And as for the core ........its a GF3 core, it churns out as much as the PC version only slightly more...but at 640 res thats more than enuf ........

Yeah i doesnt quite stand a chance against the latest X800 and 6800 series cards, First person shooting sucks in consoles so they have TPS for it, i had the PS1 so i know.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Aug 26, 2004)

XBOX may be officially released in india sometime 2006. That'll be when they release XBOX 2.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2004)

The tech report has done a good article on HL2 Sound Engine, go here, looks like We need a Sound Card to play well


----------



## borg (Aug 27, 2004)

The controls won't be as good as the PC . But they will be good enough. Halo has proved beyond doubt that FPSs can be played on consoles with controllers


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2004)

I 2nd that, for FPS definately a Keyboard & Mouse are prefered


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 27, 2004)

hi dudes,,,,, as far as fps on consoles even i had hesitation earlier ........but after playing halo on xbox (at a friends place) its all gone....
i mean its just matter of half an hour or so to get going along the controls but it kicks butt when u get those recoil feedbacks onto ur joypads  

the news is that 

Valve pushed out a one level beta version of the Counterstrike mod fitted to the Halflife 2 core over steam for those customers who had registered their ATI HL2 coupons. Eventually, the game will be released as Counterstike: Source, but, for now, the beta version shows off the bells, whistles, and capabilities of the new Source engine that powers HL2
like Light blooming through windows, illuminating dust in the air in Counterstrike: Source Beta
Valve included a video card "stress test" in the beta version of CS: Source.   

gosh! i need a x800 xt platinum edition


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 27, 2004)

i m just wondering how awesome the graphics wud b at 2048 x 1536  :roll: with a x800 xt platinum ed ............ in the coming cs u can kick boxes to break open n kick th drums to roll them on slopes to distract attention n all ....... cant wait for both hl2 and cs on tha new engine !     

after hl ... halo was the only storyline based game that appealed to me the most n was fun .... though first few chapters of halo is boring but gradually builds the fun.


----------



## borg (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah man halo was some game alright. First class!!. Was thinking of starting a thread to discuss the thing. Maybe i will do it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2004)

Halo is old so no use of discussing, but then again it's your choice

THE HL2 Engine, Havoc 2.0 is preety good, infact Dam good


----------



## DKant (Aug 27, 2004)

Seen the barrels roll over in the 'coastline' video? That proves that even 'awesome' wld be an understatement.


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 28, 2004)

oh yess iam gonna ignore DOOM 3 for this baby 

HALF LIFE 2 RULZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2004)

It's been reported by gamespot that Half Life 2 is goin Gold on monday 30 August, so we will see it in stores on 20 Septamber or close to that date


----------



## DKant (Aug 29, 2004)

WHAAAATT!!!!!! DAD! Gimme my *40 GRAND*!! UPGRADE I MUST!!!!

And all this had 2 happen in an year when I was supposed 2 be preparing for GATE 2005!!


----------



## DKant (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh hell! 30 August is a rumor. 

But preloading's begun..so we won't have to wait for too long.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 29, 2004)

This is what i got from Amazon.com. Dont curse me or flame if if this info is wrong. 



> Availability: This item will be released on November 1, 2004. You may order it now and we will ship it to you when it arrives.



Half Life 2


----------



## DKant (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## djmykey (Aug 29, 2004)

Wanna see something real HL2 isshtyle go here

*members.home.nl/gis/


----------



## DKant (Aug 29, 2004)

This is the height of modding.  Gr8 work there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone know when HL2 releases? I still play HL1, and get scared whenever those weird dog-like monsters let out a shrill scream. I can't wait to see HL2, my brother will get it, so I can play it when he isn't looking


----------



## TimothyMcVeigh (Aug 30, 2004)

Alanis...HL2 should be released by now. I don't know why they are delaying it. Anyway you can get your hands on Doom III for the time being.

Anyway...who are you Alanis? You are really freaking me out. You like Olympics, linux and the most amazing part you like Half Life series. I have rarely seen a girl like you. Never expected on a forum like this for sure at least.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

We girls like a lot of things that guys like. It just doesn't help to play UT2004 with your boyfriend and then beat him at it. Guys don't like the thought of that, and women know it. Since all men love bimbettes, we behave like bimbettes. Alas, a flaw in the matrix spawns women like me who are (gasp!) honest!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2004)

Alanis said:
			
		

> We girls like a lot of things that guys like. It just doesn't help to play UT2004 with your boyfriend and then beat him at it. Guys don't like the thought of that, and women know it. Since all men love bimbettes, we behave like bimbettes. Alas, a flaw in the matrix spawns women like me who are (gasp!) honest!



Welcome to the forum Alanis, tell us something about yourself in the intro sticky


----------



## gamefreak14 (Aug 30, 2004)

Alanis said:
			
		

> It just doesn't help to play UT2004 with your boyfriend and then beat him at it.



I feel sorry for the poor bloke  ....Anyway, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

What intro sticky?
Don't feel sorry for the "poor bloke" he gets to be with a smashing woman like me


----------



## borg (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, more  news here. It seems that the Gabe Newell's post about HL2 going gold was a fake!!!. It seems someone guessed his forum password & made that fake post   . This has been confirmed by valve. HL2 has not gone gold!. Go here for the gamespot report-

*www.gamespot.com/news/2004/08/27/news_6106035.html?part=rss&tag=gs_pc&subj=6106035


----------



## Prashray (Aug 30, 2004)

I am waiting for Half Life 2.
When is it going to be released?
I am losing my patience.


----------



## DKant (Sep 2, 2004)

Grrr!! No PC upgrade! What abt PS2/XBox..when r the resp. versions of HL2 coming out. I mean, what will the lag betn PC and console be like?


----------



## svenkat83 (Sep 2, 2004)

borg said:
			
		

> Hey, more  news here. It seems that the Gabe Newell's post about HL2 going gold was a fake!!!. It seems someone guessed his forum password & made that fake post   . This has been confirmed by valve. HL2 has not gone gold!. Go here for the gamespot report-
> 
> *www.gamespot.com/news/2004/08/27/news_6106035.html?part=rss&tag=gs_pc&subj=6106035




Lol yeah! Read it a day back.
This is very strange.First they remain so unsecure that they lose their source code,then leak their script now their personal passwords.  Cool.
Hope they let out the complete game in the same way.It seems thats the only way its going to release to public.


----------



## svenkat83 (Sep 2, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Alanis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its not sticky anymore.   8)


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 2, 2004)

MAN THE DAMN THING JUST AINT COMMING OUT OF THE TROUBLE 

methinks they scrap the whole idea 
let teh whole co. go for a HOLIDAY to LAS VEGAS for a year 
and then after all tht dust falls on those PROBLEMS 
go back to thier computers


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 2, 2004)

Anyonbe who wants XBox go to Singapore Sim Lim Tower. u can get one for less than RS11000. U can even pick up good games for low price. U also get sales tax back coz we are tourists.

Does anyone know if half life requires pixel shader. My laptop doesn't have one.


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 2, 2004)

ABout that guy who lost to his GF. SHAME. I think he will get gamophbia and not play any more multi player games. Poor guy.


----------



## melloowmel (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey people,
Guess what , Valve says HL2 will comprise of 6 CDs.
Music to my ears!!!


----------



## melloowmel (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey,
Here's more music 2 my ears, HL 2 will be out mid this month & so will NFS UG 2. 
Let the good times roll.


----------



## borg (Sep 2, 2004)

How do you know that for sure melloowmel?. Valve hasn't given any fixed date, has it?. Besides, the game hasn't even gone gold yet.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey, I thought NFS UG2 was going to release in November !


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 17, 2004)

Time to resurrect 


Neowin is reporting that Half Life 2 game has gone to Vivandi the publisher of HL2 for testing purpose & will be in gold stage in about 4 weeks 

*neowin.net/comments.php?category=gamers&id=24203

Good, bring it on


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2004)

i read somewhere that the release has been pushed 2 november....stores were taking pre-orders 4 half life 2 as per the earlier release date of september 2....and adithya, the xbox is available 4 just $149 in the states...


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 17, 2004)

heards its november 
www.pc-gaming.tk


----------



## ctrlaltdel (Sep 18, 2004)

Valve says that it will be sending the release candidate (RC) to Vivendi real soon. But Vivendi can reject the RC. In that case VAlve will have to go through the game once again. However if the RC is accepted by Vivendi, the game can be out in a matter oof 2-3 weeks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 25, 2004)

this I found on gamespot

*www.gamespot.com/news/2004/09/24/news_6108100.html

looks like more delay, it's half life or nothing for ATI, if this games keeps doing this then all the hype arround Half lIFE 2& ATI can end


----------



## DKant (Sep 26, 2004)

When HL2 will finally be out in the stores, ppl will still be looking at the screenshots and the vids, thinking it'll be out in another six months!! 

If it goes on this way, it's gonna be a *HUGE* flop.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2004)

nah....ppl waited ages 4 doom3....but look it has become 1 of the top selling games of all time.....so u must have patience boy!!!! the fruit of patience is always sweet....


----------



## Prashray (Sep 26, 2004)

Whoa.
It's gonna be a long time before I get Half-Life 2.


----------



## technoexplorer (Sep 26, 2004)

Well looks like a long wait.Why are they acting as if they are a PSU and not a professional company?Of all the formalities of releasing a game!! Why don't they join the government next.They'll do a good job of delaying things.Meanwhile one can be content playing Doom 3.  (Psst..where will I get FarCry.Sujata Softech'swebsite does not list it, though they are the distributors)


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 27, 2004)

"Valve has announced that it will deliver a release candidate version of Half-Life 2 (HL2) (a game required under the 2001 SPA) to Sierra/VUG within the next few weeks. If Valve delivers a release candidate version that complies with the contract and is a Final Milestone, then VUG will have six months to release the product under the 2001 SPA. Valve is pressing VUG to release the product early within that six month window, and its representatives have made a number of public statements without our consent or concurrence that the product will be published and released to the general public in September of this year." 

This means that VUG could hold off on releasing HL2 for up to six months.

Source: *www.halflife2.net/


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 30, 2004)

This just in

To increse the hype surrounding HL2 & to lower the anger due to it's unavaiability, Valve is now discussiing the box package

*www.anandtech.com/news/shownews.aspx?i=23094

so the retail version will include Counter Strike Source & HL2, in 6 CDs, may be the pirates will extract only Half life 2 & sell it in 3 or 4 CDs, Dam, there is no DVD edition like UT2004


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 30, 2004)

hmmm...shucks...I would have loved the DVD version....anyways doesnt look like any time soon its gonna come out..so guess I'll just stick to the beta right now....


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2004)

There is no news when HL2 will be released, yet Valve is releasing Screenshots, just to convince the already crying ATI users, that they can play a good DirectX gmae, better then NVIDIA (Cough)

*www.gamershell.com/hellzone_FPS_Half-Life_2.shtml

No where close, but they need something to make us belive that HL2 is not dead

& Doom 3 has already ruled the charts, & out, it's old news now that Doom3 came, but it came & sweeped the inductry way before Half life 2


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 1, 2004)

I know....I dont think this game is ever gonna come out....and I have a feeling its gonna flop...All we get are screen shots...lol.....gawd knows if it will ever work...or maybe Valve is just waitin for everyone to get hw upgrades...hehehe


----------



## Prashray (Oct 2, 2004)

Till then, watch the videos....


----------



## Prashray (Oct 2, 2004)

And the screenshots too..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 2, 2004)

bad news valve and vivendi have some mess going in court. 15 hearings will be done till 1 nov .seems like the game will be late.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 2, 2004)

This just in

HL2 has been given again a new release date, Now November 23 for US & November 26 for UK, so by December 25 we will have it here

Well, who is going to buy 6 CDs, raise your hands, I haven't baught UT2004 till now, again 6CDs, but then again atleast the DVD version is available for Rs 180, but with HL2, their is no DVD version


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 2, 2004)

December 25 
MAN MAN MAN O MAN HOW MUCH MORE ARE THEY GONNA TORTURE US 
methinks itll be here after the UK release cause all the u know what probably comes frm there


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 2, 2004)

but the ATI fans are fine with that, they don't have to worry for a game, they use their cards to fight with NVIDIA users not to play games, who cares when HL2 comes out, it is cheted & optimized for ATI cards, so they don't have to worry

Duke Nukam Forever

Next is Half Life Forever


----------



## technoexplorer (Oct 3, 2004)

Grrr...
Thats a long time indeed.December!!!
Of all the.....(can't think of words)
Thinking of  making a game myself..(joking...he he he..)
But I think gxsaurav is very attached to his GeForce 5900 and... well....how to say...ATi and nVidia users are always at loggerheads. Lets see if HL2 is actually coming out or its just going to go on till time eternal.Till then lets keep hoping.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2004)

yup november 23 seems 2 b the new US release date and nov 26 is the UK date....but then again, they have had many such dates in the pasr and it never came out then.....and gx, y r u so against ati??? man they make gr8 graphics cards....im not getting into any argument but look at both companies and accept that both make gr8 cards and that sometimes its nvidia on top and at other times its ati....


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 4, 2004)

This just in, again

*www.clandv.com/files/HL2

claimed to be a review of HL2


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 8, 2004)

Good news for FanATICs & NVIDIOTS

Counter Strike Source is now preloading via Steam, U can download Counter Strike CS if U have an steam account & paid for it, the size varies, also those who got an HL2 voucher with ATI cards can also use it, also U can play CS-Source only online
Not to be used on Dial up

The release date of HL2 is still not sure


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 8, 2004)

For compleate HL2 info visit

*www.planethalflife.com/half-life2/


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 8, 2004)

*HL2 Collector's Edition*

Well, it's official, there is going to be a "Collector's Edition" DVD at $79.99. Check out the beautiful, utterly droolable box at Gamestop. I wonder if the DVD would be released here. I still can't find the UT2004 DVD anywhere.   HL1:Source, yum! I think the preload is in Phase 3 now with most of the scripts and models for HL2 being streamed. VUG, though, is gonna release the HL2 executable only on the release date. Although with the court proceedings going on in full swing, it looks like it might be another 6 months or more before it even hits shelves in the US. Stupid, spiteful VUG!


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone have the Ravenholm, Tenements and Coast (not Coastline) videos? Maybe Digit should put them on the DVD next month. Hey, remember the HL2 hardware survey? Most ppl then were using GeForce4 MX cards. Did they rewrite Source or anything for these cards that its taking Valve so long? I wonder what changed because of those survey results. I hope VUG approves the RC and makes it GOLD (soon)


----------



## svk (Oct 8, 2004)

cant wait to get my hands on it


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 9, 2004)

me too , but i dont think it will be out till dec 2004 .


----------



## DKant (Oct 9, 2004)

WHOAA! It said 1 Nov 2004!!!  They sure r kidding us right?

But no sys req. info yet.


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 9, 2004)

DKant said:
			
		

> WHOAA! It said 1 Nov 2004!!!  They sure r kidding us right?
> 
> But no sys req. info yet.



1 Nov 2004? There is no way on Earth they can ship on that date. There is no news on whether the RC Valve submitted to VUG has gone gold or not. Then it has to be sent for duplication, delivery to the US, UK and all. Not to mention that the game comes out in two versions. Add that to that fact that VUG is bending over backwards trying to make Valve stop delivering via Steam, so they can get a cut out of the revenue. Most likely, VUG will haggle with the case because they have a clause in the agreement that says that VUG, if necessary, can hold from shipping for six months after the game goes gold. I don't know whether they will actually DO it or not, but both Valve and VUG are pretty pi**ed at each other right now, so there's no saying anything. So for now, Amazon, Gamestop, BestBuy are all making up their own release dates. Truth is, there is no official release date. Don't be surprised if you still see HL2 gameplay videos at E3 next year.  True, there are no min. sys. requirements posted as of yet, but according to Doug Lombardi, it stands at 1.2G CPU, 256 MB RAM, DirectX 7.0   video card. (Apparently, the game scales down well to DX7 parts) For more details check out this page


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 10, 2004)

Counter-Strike: Source is now available .

Doug Lombardi has just sent word that you can now pre-order HL2 via Steam over at www.steampowered.com.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 10, 2004)

NEWS

*Half-Life 2 packages*






BRONZE -- $49.95 

Half-Life 2*

Counter-Strike: Source
*To be made available upon product's release.










SILVER -- $59.95 

Half-Life 2*

Counter-Strike: Source

Half-Life 1: Source*

Day of Defeat: Source*

Valve's back catalog currently available on Steam 
*To be made available upon products' release.






GOLD -- $89.95 

Half-Life 2*

Counter-Strike: Source

Half-Life 1: Source*

Day of Defeat: Source*

Valve's back catalog currently available on Steam

Complete Half-Life 2 Strategy Guide from Prima Games

3 different Half-Life 2 posters

Half-Life Collector's box

Half-Life 2 hat

Half-Life 2 postcard

Half-Life 2 stickers

Half-Life 2 Soundtrack CD

Chance to win a trip to Valve! (1 trip offered for every 5000 Gold packages purchased).

* To be made available upon products' release. 
**1 trip offered for every 5000 Gold packages purchased. For contest details, click here.


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 10, 2004)

These packages are available only via Steam  BTW, preload is in phase 3 already.  I'll buy the Collectors Edition DVD anyday thank you very much. All that we care about now is whether the RC has been approved or not  I seriously wonder when the game will go gold. Doom3 and HL2 were competing and even Doom3 has been released. We're still waiting..... Anyway, whats the fun if you order via Steam now? You preload today but get the executable only on the release date


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 14, 2004)

BIG NEWS, COUNTER STRIKE : SOURCE IS out on 7th

News

available yet only via steam


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2004)

Finally Half Life 2 has gone gold

*www.gamespot.com/news/2004/10/15/news_6110731.html

will be releassed in 15 days at amx


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 16, 2004)

what no way you kidding me

OH man gamespot is down (server mantanience) 
no news at gamespy 
no news at planet half life


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2004)

I got this news on NeoWin


----------



## Prashray (Oct 16, 2004)

Good news.


----------



## haX0r (Oct 16, 2004)

Well i am gamespot complete member, in the private forums it is said that HL2 went gold 15 days back, it's still a rumor but this time it's not BOGUS. YAY.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2004)

man i hope it does come out this time....im eagerly waitin 4 it....still playin doom3....hopefully i will finish it by the time hl2 comes out...and nfs underground 2 is coming out next month too....nice!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2004)

At last it is coming, lets see how much they cheated for ATI

Those having nvidia, don't worry, Since Valve knows that NVIDIA has more market share then ATI so the game will run fine on FX or 6xxx series, just make sure U got tha latest drivers, even if not official, I recomend 66.72 WHQL from guru3d.com for anything these days


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 17, 2004)

7 pages, does anyone remember how many pages the Doom3 discussion went


----------



## gamefreak14 (Oct 17, 2004)

> The industry insider added that a November release is now looking "extremely likely".


Source - *www.computerandvideogames.com/r/?page=*www.computerandvideogames.com/news/news_story.php(que)id=110641


----------



## elumalai (Oct 17, 2004)

I have not yet completed playing half life 1 hmmm.....


----------



## gamefreak14 (Oct 19, 2004)

*HALF LIFE 2 HAS GONE GOLD, EXPECTED RELEASE DATE NOV 16th*
Source - *biz.yahoo.com/prnews/041018/lam090_1.html


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 20, 2004)

10/18/2004: HALF-LIFE 2 GONE GOLD

Mark November 16th on your calendar ... GAME ON! 

*www.ba.no/multimedia/archive/00361/half-life-2-versjon_361295h.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 20, 2004)

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/hl2.jpg

hehe...

*but visually Doom3 is still better*

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/tarey_g.gif


----------



## DKant (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Nov16 is my birthday  !!

Old news by now..but neway here's the official link.

PC Gamer gave it a 98% rating and the title of the Best Game Ever! 

Go here

No updates on the sys req. after July 12.  Linx any1?

BTw any1 got this expansion pack for HL1?


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 3, 2004)

I m Waiting for the launch of HF2


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 7, 2004)

Latest Gamespy Grudge shows tht ppl are more intrested in 'Halo 2' than 'half life 2' . same with me im waiting for halo 2 to be released . just two more days


----------



## Prashray (Nov 8, 2004)

I am waiting for both of them.


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 8, 2004)

after watching the video of G-MAN i have 2 give this game a try


----------



## DKant (Nov 10, 2004)

> Latest Gamespy Grudge shows tht ppl are more intrested in 'Halo 2' than 'half life 2'



Ur talking abt an exclusive console title vs. a multi-platform title. Plus there's still atleast a week to go b4 HL2 hits the shelves.

Interestingly enuf, even Halo2 is got the "Best Game Ever Made" (for the XBox ofcoz) title. . Go here for the review.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 10, 2004)

Y HALO 2 IS NOT COMING TO PC


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2004)

halo 2 is expected to come out on the PC in 2005...whether is does come out is another question altogether.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2004)

i saw Halo2 b4 the gaming sites gave preview.
my video game-wallah bought Halo2 a week b4 the release date(9 nov) from palika bazaar delhi.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2004)

halo 2 was leaked on the net....and some stores started selling it b4 the official release date...thats y ur video game walla got a copy b4 its release...but thats besides the point...it is a gr8 game and i hope it comes 4 the PC soon....


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 11, 2004)

NFS UG2 leaked yesterday.


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 12, 2004)

*HALF LIFE 2 IS IN HANDS OF SOME *
SOME PICS ID LIKE TO PUT HERE 
COURTESY-www.gamespot.com

*image.com.com/gamespot/images//2004/news/11/11/hl2leak_screen001.jpg

*image.com.com/gamespot/images//2004/news/11/11/hl2leak_screen002.jpg


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 12, 2004)

> *"For security/antipiracy, each copy must be authenticated via Steam during installation," Valve's Doug Lombardi told GameSpot. "After this one-time (per install) authentication is complete, an Internet connection is not required for single-player and LAN games."*







> *However, since Valve has already released the software development kit for the Source engine upon which Half-Life 2 is based, some crafty techie is likely cooking up a workaround to the authentication process.*





> But even before the Source SDK was released, fervent Counter-Strike source fans had hacked a version of Counter-Strike: Source that would allow you to play without being authenticated online for LAN parties. So it's likely that somewhere, someone is already strolling the streets of City 17, crowbar in hand.


----------



## DKant (Nov 13, 2004)

Well hope they don't release any spoilers at least


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2004)

pics are probably fake
and one more fake pic which i saw 4 months ago

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/hl2coverandcds.jpg


----------



## DKant (Nov 17, 2004)

Get the cheats b4 u get the game!!  

*cheats.ign.com/ob2/068/492/492830.html?ui=watch


----------



## lavan_joy (Nov 17, 2004)

I will enjoy the game within a week. So No need of fake ones....lol....


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 18, 2004)

A review of HL2 is out by gamespot

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/halflife2/review.html

looks like my FXX5900XT can handle the game preety well


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 19, 2004)

> *Half-Life 2 Warez Crackdown*
> 
> If you are seriously considering downloading Half-Life 2 through illegal means, do expect quite a fight from Valve Software. The following is a response from Gabe Newell when being addressed on the topic of pirated HL2 copies:
> 
> We're running a bit of an experiment. We're keeping track of the accounts that do this and will be shutting them off. In other words, Valve has launched their very own "warez" version of their pride and joy whose purpose is to nail down those pirates out there. Thus, if you do not wish to plunk down $50 or so for one of the most riveting games of this year, the joke's on you, friend. If you have a warez version of Half-Life 2, Start uninstalling before you get yourself destroyed.



courtesy: CS nation


----------



## DKant (Nov 20, 2004)

WHOA! He IS serious , but I don't quite understand how they wld be able to track ALL leaked copies.

(Compulsory registration thru Steam? Some1 might have developed a hack for that already..)


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 20, 2004)

the staem hack was released on 16th itself. There are a couple of problems like AI shutting down itself, but the cracks right now are not n00b friendly. Anywaya, valve got what it wanted...read some dude saying that this was the first game he bought in 8 years!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2004)

well, valve has closed & canned 20k steam accounts which were doing warez

Whats the use, it needs a key, ok, so a keymaker will be out, which U can use to install the game,  & then simple activate it, the key is legit so U can play the single player HL2

& who plays the CS online, it needa a fast internet conneection, which many lack, 

a review of HL2 the game, not the software HL2

*www.guru3d.com/article/gamereviews/163/


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 25, 2004)

Valve has released an update for HL2,

*steampowered.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=280


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 25, 2004)

Woila..... emmm Update!!!


----------



## borg (Nov 25, 2004)

Is HL2 here people?. How much is it expected to cost?. Who is selling it?. Anyone knows?.


----------



## [lokesh] (Nov 25, 2004)

It costs Rs.1499 and it has totally 5 CDs including Counter-Strike:Source. Just browse through the previous pages for more info.


----------



## Aditya11 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Troubles don't end even with Legal purchase!!*

Hi guys! 

Its great to see the ongoing discussion about HL2. Thought to give my 2 cents. 

I saw full page ad in this month's CHIP about HL2 and I was like w00t! Finally, the retail game is here in Indian stores!! I immediately made inquiry about the price and thought 1500 is decent enough for a game like HL2. 

Then I went ahead and started to read about STEAM. Man, the trend is generally negative all over. Its a thing like being pushing down throat and in the current form its take it or leave it. However, my real concern is something else... 

One would think buying retail version and activating it thru STEAM means all troubles over and you can happily play in "Offline mode"...but no! After reading some FAQ's over at STEAM forum, I came to realize that there wee some unfortunate players who could still not validate their CD-Key because apparently some hacker already used it!! If my CD-Key was happened to be the same "randomly" generated by some key generators, then I am doomed! I would get a message that my key is already in use and 
then I won' be able to play the game even if I have paid fully!!!! Can it suck any more than this? Of course then I have to send photo copies of my box version and CD-Key and purchase receipt et al to Vivendi Universal before they issue me new Key!!!! phew. 

So I am in actually in two minds about this...while mostly I *WILL* buy the game, there is this constant apprehension until my account gets activated and I see the Title screen! 

I would like to know has anyone actually bought the Retail version yet and share the experience hereâ€¦ 

Thanx.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 9, 2004)

1500/- is a good price as my bro in uk said that hl2 there costs 4000/- 
so the prices r choppped down as per the indian market, thx it is not the  price we get by the direct  '$' or 'pound to Rupee' conversion as in case of GFX cards available in India. 

still the price is out of reach and too high for a hardcore gamer who playes every second game available in the market. these prices need to get low further.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 9, 2004)

[lokesh said:
			
		

> ]It costs Rs.1499 and it has totally 5 CDs including Counter-Strike:Source. Just browse through the previous pages for more info.



My friend has HL2 and he sayz the it is only 3 cd's ??!!!


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 9, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> [lokesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a pirated version. Its a 3 CD one released by Vengence


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 9, 2004)

btw there are pirated dvds of hl2 files avaible everywhere which consists of the extracted file from these 3 cds

abt 4.3 gb i guess

thts pirated   

GET  a original hl2 cd 1499 rs/- only


----------



## deepaknal (Dec 11, 2004)

I GOT HL2.COOL GAME WRKS ON MY PC!!!
GIVE THEM HELL GORDON!


----------



## deepaknal (Dec 11, 2004)

THE Half life 2 Installation is *hell *itself though.after all that you got to log in to the internet?!!!!!
anyway, i bought a retail ver in bangalore for 1400 Rs(I know the owner of the shop.heh heh!)And i did not get the error you mentioned but i PERSONALLY saw a guy(My friend) using *keygen *to get new serial keys for the game.It really comes close to the key that i had got.!! Whew,Didnt have to suffer that and i hope you dont too. 

the fps is 35.51 in my system.!!*COOL   *
*Courtesy 3DMARK 05(THANKS TO DIGIT!!)*[/b]


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 12, 2004)

I got Half-Life 2 too!!!

It's really an amazing game when it come to graphics and speed...

I play it with 1024x768 2xQAA 2xAF and everything to highest on my old GeForce4 MX4000 ... and it works like a charm (above 35 fps)...

Great work done by the Valve guys....


----------



## siddharth_menon (Dec 12, 2004)

IF U GOT AI & NODEGRAPH ERRORS use SteamEmulator.

K come to *cs.rin.ru/forum/viewforum.php?f=10 if u need more help.

Game is small, i completed on 18th Nov just 2 days


----------



## suhas_sm (Dec 13, 2004)

Where can HL2 be oredered so that i can get through courier


----------



## funkymonkey (Dec 14, 2004)

well I finally completed HL2 and I am gona start all over again.
This was great game. Great graphics and played amazingly well at 1600x1200 with 4XAA and 8XAF with all details set to high and water set to reflect all.
It was really amazing experience.
It took me while to complete some stages as I was playing on Hard mode from the start itself.
Rs.1499 totally vasool.
Now I am addicted to HL2 deathmatch. Freaking addictive and fun multiplayer. got 134 using only gravity gun. lol.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 14, 2004)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> well I finally completed HL2 and I am gona start all over again.
> This was great game. Great graphics and played amazingly well at 1600x1200 with 4XAA and 8XAF with all details set to high and water set to reflect all.
> It was really amazing experience.
> It took me while to complete some stages as I was playing on Hard mode from the start itself.
> ...




What card do U have??


----------



## neo_anderson (Dec 15, 2004)

umm.... my friend has given me hl2 on 6 cd's, he says it is dvd version, so will future updates and patches be installable, also, please guys tell me some indian shopping site frum where i can buy it?


----------



## blade_runner (Dec 15, 2004)

neo_anderson said:
			
		

> umm.... my friend has given me hl2 on 6 cd's, he says it is dvd version, so will future updates and patches be installable, also, please guys tell me some indian shopping site frum where i can buy it?


Not too sure abt the pirated version but if its the original version then u can! U can but hl2 thru 

*www.milestoneinteractive.com/Proto... datatype="int" value="123"/></parameterroot>


----------



## sms_solver (Dec 18, 2004)

There was time when game used to less than 1 MB, now a days game like Half Life 2 takes around (4-5 GB) of space.

I am not complaining

I think after 5 yrs game can occupy 40-50 GB of space, and they will come in 4-5 DVDs


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 28, 2004)

Woooooooooooohhhhhhhhooooooooooooo

Another game completed rite on time, I just completed Half life 2, I have to leave for Delhi tomorrow at night, so I wanted to complete the game today, I played it for 6 hrs today, although with packets of 2 hrs, after that 1 hr rest, then again, play

I was in Highway 17 yesterday, at the bridge, today when I started I played the Nova prospect level, the Citadel, & dam, Havoc Engine rocks, dam useful in the game or maybe the game was made in a way to make use of it.

Still no idea what the story was, how many years have passed after HL1, & what happened in the end, after that portal blasted in the end & the G-Man came, what happened after that, are Alyx & Humans safe, does this means combine forces are over or not, still a lot of stories untold

I took screenshots on the way of my game play, but I was slow in taking them, dam the story is wisely scripted as a game by the storyline is completely bonkers, u have no idea of what is going on, how everything started & why u r doing all this, maybe for the freedom of mankind

& somebody tell me if the teleport combine made gives u ability to time travel then how in the end Dr. Breen was going to use it to teleport himself in another universe, hmm, Stefan Hawking anyone

Now about the game engine, graphics are beautifully crafted, even at DX8.1 it is really close to DX 9, I was able to use tweaks & played game at the settings of 1024X768 with 2XQ AA & 2X Anis, 85 Hz refresh rate, forced FP16, & DX9 mode, (the FX card tweaks apply here). There were no Outdoor scenes in D3 so I canâ€™t directly compete, but the outdoors of HL2 are much better then even Far Cry, however, I found D3 to have a smooth finish on the indoors then HL2, the indoor scenes of D3 were a lot better. Also I have to admit, until now the best Fire I have seen in a game is UT2004

One bad thing, the sound engine is really horrible, When compared to Doom3 a game which this game was made to compete in the game engine market, it beats HL2 by every possible way, first there was the stuttering problem, that was solved but came again, then there were white lines in the game, well, ok, this can be a driver bug, also the sound in D3 used to sound like actually coming from somewhere close or whispering, like I used to go or follow the path or detect the monsters by their sound in D3, but nothing like that here, when hearing by Headphones. Valve really needs to polish that EAX engine even on my Audigy it doesnâ€™t sounds any better then D3, but worse

Now come to the system wrecking thing, well, ok, just like D3, HL2 requires a lot of PC power, it played fine on my P4 3.06 GHz system with 512 MB RAM, however, I guess that even 512 MB was a bit low for it, as it used to slowdown my PC a lot when exiting, but this was solved when I added 2X128 MB of more RAM to my system, my Page file was at default of what I use, 512 MB, in Dual Channel DDR mode. I bought the RAM from a friend, so no investment as 512 is still enough for me

I have given a link to download a zip of all the screen shots I took, they are recompressed at the resolution of 800X600 with high compression to minimize the file size, just download the zip, I edited them to add my subtitles

*www.geocities.com/gx_saurav/gfiles/HL2.zip  944 KB


----------



## beaditya (Dec 29, 2004)

all ya guys , who say that u'v done with the game .....upload your saved games somewhere on the net so that everyone else can download em and see wht u'v really done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i hate games wherin the first stages do not have action in em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashis (Dec 29, 2004)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> well I finally completed HL2 and I am gona start all over again.
> This was great game. Great graphics and played amazingly well at 1600x1200 with 4XAA and 8XAF with all details set to high and water set to reflect all.
> It was really amazing experience.
> It took me while to complete some stages as I was playing on Hard mode from the start itself.
> ...



*What Must Be The System requirment Hah...  Tell Me Bout???*


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 29, 2004)

Guys...what frame rates are you people getting in the game ? lowest and highest ? For those that dont know how to get frame rates I personally use FRAPS get it here : 

*www2.fraps.com/FRAPS250.EXE

. Its simple and easy to use.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 29, 2004)

You sould have told yours first...

Anyways.. I run HL2 on my G4MX4000 Card and I get fps of above 30 at 1024x768

The lowest lies around 21 and highest reaches to 50


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 31, 2004)

I didnt mention mine becoz I hadnt tested it yet.  Anyways I went home and tested it and the avg I get is around 60 fps and never goes below 30 on 1024*768


----------



## Aparajith (Jan 17, 2005)

Is my configuration specified in my signature enough to play HALF LIFE 2 because am having problems playing the game.It opens ,shows the VALVE symbol,shows the LOADING..... message and then exits the game.No Dialogs,errors and so on.Please help.

Aparajith .S


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 17, 2005)

yes ur system is just good enough 2 play the game...it might b the memory...it needs 256MB and u have just 256MB....


----------



## Aparajith (Jan 19, 2005)

Then the game should maybe play at a lower frame rate right ? But why does it show the loading screen and exit ?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2005)

well which loading screen do u mean??? the 1 where the game starts or the one when u load a game or start a new game...i mean do u get the main menu????


----------



## Aparajith (Jan 20, 2005)

No dude I get the screen with VALVE`s symbol [the man with a valve on his face ] and then immediately it shows the LOADING.... symbol with that landscape picture and it immediately exits to Windows.
Hope you guys have a solution for this as someone else too would have experienced it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2005)

well i still think its the low memory.....it starts 2 load but then lack of memory prevents it frm loading...try these 2 things:
1. try adding more RAM and then play the game
2. try the game on a computer with a similar config


----------



## Aparajith (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you very much for the suggestions dudebut adding more RAM is out of question as I have RD-RAM [ not available ].


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2005)

ummm check the bazaar section, there was a guy selling 128MB RDRAM...but yea...RDRAM is almost dead....the reason i said it was the RAM is that i played the game on a computer with P4 2GHz and 512MB RD RAM and it would lag at times and take a long time 2 load after autosaving the game...but now im playin it on a 3Ghz P4 with 1GB DDR RAM and am having no trouble at all...it runs really smoothly....


----------



## borg (Feb 26, 2005)

OOOOOOOhhhh!!!!. Got my copy of HL2!!!!. I am in for some fun people!!!.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 26, 2005)

all i can say is

'Better Late Than Never'


----------



## borg (Feb 26, 2005)

c'mon Saurabh man. I am not that late, am I?. HL2 was released just a couple months ago.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 26, 2005)

borg said:
			
		

> c'mon Saurabh man. I am not that late, am I?. HL2 was released just a couple months ago.



Half-Life 2 hit India on November 22, 2004, so you're 3.9 months / 96 days / approx. 2304 hours / approx. 138240 minutes / approx. 8294400 seconds late.  So most people have finished playing the game at least thrice, so that's why Sourabh said "Better late than never"


----------



## borg (Feb 27, 2005)

What da HELL is this man?????. The load times are horrible!!!


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 27, 2005)

I got a problem......after getting the patch.....the weapon pics have been changed with nos.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 27, 2005)

borg said:
			
		

> What da HELL is this man?????. The load times are horrible!!!



ROTFL!  Welcome to the club. You didn't think that it would feature the same "seamless level loads" as in Half-Life, didya?  What system config are you running it on anyway?


----------



## borg (Feb 28, 2005)

Running it on a Athlon XP 2000+ , 640 MB RAM, 40 Gig HDD, 9600 gfx card 128 MB. I know it ain't the latest of specs, but hey do I have to buy a cray orgin 2000 supercomputer to play theses games now???? What do these game makers want us to do??. 


The most shocking thing is that I played Doom3 with high settings at 800*600 res without any problems. What the hell is wrong with this HL2????. They made us wait for so many years & atlast they give us this crap???Steam- shitload of cr*p. Audio stutters, can't hear anything. What the f***???? . I am going off to bomb Valve now.


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

Man, thats good enough to show you a good difference between Doom 3 and HL2. Considering that your video card was one of the flagship cards for HL2.  Are you using a 5.4k rpm hard disk, by any chance. Try to turn off the AV, disconnect from the network and then try running it. 

There's something seriously wrong, dude. Doom 3 shouldn't run better on your card than HL2. Anyway, although I wouldn't advise it try to fiddle around with these commands and see if they help any, because it MAY offset the fast GPU/slow CPU problem.

cl_ejectbrass "0" (Disables ejecting cartridges)
cl_forcepreload "1" (Forces a preload of all game textures, loads slower but does not stutter during gameplay)
cl_show_bloodspray 0 (disables blood sprays when characters are shot. Hardly noticeable anyway)
r_occlusion 0 (Disables occlusion at the cost of image quality, but worth it if the game stutters)
sv_robust_explosions 0 (reduces the spectacular effect of the explosions and improves performance)
r_waterforceexpensive 0 (tries to improve water quality without sacrificing performance)
dsp_slow_cpu 1 (reduces the quality of DSP sound effects in the game and improves performance)
mat_bloom 0 (disables light bloom, increasing performance with minimal drop in image quality)

Its recommended that you DO NOT enter the following commands unless you want the game to look bad. Lowering the resolution is a better alternative to the following commands:

mat_bumpmap 0 (disables bump-mapping, but not worth it, the textures will look completely blocky and 2D, but improves performance)
mat_fastnobump 1 (removes bump-mapping on floor textures, and they look very unrealistic, but improves performance)
fog_enable_water_fog 0 (disables water fogging, but water will look unrealistic, but improves performance)
fog_enable 0 (Fog will be disabled and the environment will lose its charm, but can improve performance)
mat_filtertextures 0 (disables texture filtering and will make them look very unrealistic)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Prof! Doom 4???!!!!
Btw, this audio stuttering seems to be the bane for many! Wonder what good the Valve patch did then?


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, typo corrected. And when id said that it wouldn't be remaking any of their older franchises!  I guess I'd have given Carmack mild heart flutters.


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm playing this game again from today.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ Since Portal 2 hasn't been released & HL-2 EP3 is far far away.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there any news regarding date of HL2 EP3????


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Is there any news regarding date of HL2 EP3????


nothing. you can Google that yourself.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 13, 2011)

ico said:


> I'm playing this game again from today.



which one? HL2 or one of the episodes?


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> which one? HL2 or one of the episodes?


what the thread title says.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ I googled but didn't found anything useful thats why I posted here. Sad that there are no news regarding this game.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 14, 2011)

ico said:


> what the thread title says.



oh yes. will resume HL2 from the infected city/village from next week.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> oh yes. will resume HL2 from the infected city/village from next week.



Ravenholm?  It's a brilliant chapter. 

Sadly Valve totally messed up HL2 while porting it to latest Source engine last year. Still quite a great game albeit buggy.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ravenholm?  It's a brilliant chapter.
> 
> Sadly Valve totally messed up HL2 while porting it to latest Source engine last year. Still quite a great game albeit buggy.



yes. ravenholm. scary but not hard (doom 3 with a twist). 

and finally, finished it last night. game is quite long & even if most places are repeatedly used throughout the game, one doesn't feel it.


----------



## Bhav (Mar 21, 2011)

when did HL2 episode 3 will come


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 28, 2013)

How to install the Black Mesa mod for Half Life 1 ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2013)

it is not a mod. it is a complete standalone game. download and play.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah,I forgot to download the setup file.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2013)

G-man = *G*ordon Free*man* from the future ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2014)

Just completed Half Life 2. Loved every moment of the game. The variety of guns & enemies made the game very interesting and challenging. One of the most brilliant games I've ever played.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 1, 2014)

Why so late techfreak? Do play Doom 3 BFG edition then.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Just completed Half Life 2. Loved every moment of the game. The variety of guns & enemies made the game very interesting and challenging. One of the most brilliant games I've ever played.



So late ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Why so late techfreak? Do play Doom 3 BFG edition then.





gameranand said:


> So late ??



Had it in my Steam library from a few years but just didn't have the time. Now to play the episodes....


----------



## hitesh (Feb 3, 2014)

Did anyone else found this game a..um...a..little....creepy ?
Played this back when I was 14-15 years old, and the environment plus some creatures were simply too creepy :0


----------



## sksundram (Feb 3, 2014)

HL2 creepy... ah no.  I don't think so. It has such a tremendous background score. Doom 3 was the creepiest for me while playing using a HEADPHONE.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2014)

sksundram said:


> HL2 creepy... ah no.  I don't think so. It has such a tremendous background score. Doom 3 was the creepiest for me while playing using a HEADPHONE.



+1

Doom 3 most creepiest game after Amnesia. The ambient sound and the darkness.....scary as ****.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 3, 2014)

^Yup, remember the part when bloody footprints appear but nothing happens..
But I do admit, HL2 was a little creepy as well, especially those pesky poison headcrabs and fast headcrab zombies


----------



## Desmond (Feb 3, 2014)

Creepiest part of HL2 was the whole Ravenholm map. That was real scary ****. A whole town full of headcrab zombies and all you have to start with is the gravity gun.

Other than that it was pretty run of the mill.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2014)

hate those poison zombies. sometimes they block your path and start throwing headcrabs. gravity gun + sawblade was fun. some zombies fly and some gets sliced into 2 pieces.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Creepiest part of HL2 was the whole Ravenholm map. That was real scary ****. A whole town full of headcrab zombies and all you have to start with is the gravity gun.]





Spoiler



the new 'breed' of faster moving black colored head crabs is what gave me a hard time. I used to plan well in advance where would be the best spot to kill and how to kill





sam said:


> hate those poison zombies. sometimes they block your path and start throwing headcrabs. gravity gun + sawblade was fun



I'll try going through Ravenholm with only the gravity gun. Saw a video on YouTube where the DOGs ball was used as a weapon. Apparently it's very effective as it stalks the zombies and moves on it's own + I don't think we can lose it in Ravenholm.


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2016)

GoldenEye: Source receives first major update since 2013 - Live August 12

GoldenEye: Source


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2016)

It's multiplayer only mod I think.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2016)

Half-Life 2 code revealed: The magic behind HL2 is laid bare in Valve's code comments | PC Game


----------

